

John Resig Presents TestSwarm, JavaScript Games, and More at JSConf 2009 - voodootikigod
http://jsconf2009.com/resig_video.html

======
Jasber
During the talk he mentions a cool easter egg on jQuery.com:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konami_Code>

Hit: up up down down left right left right B A

